# Zeno at an obedience trial



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Zeno did a practice trial a couple of weeks ago and passed. So here he is at a trial sponsored by the Association of Island Obedience Clubs ... and amazingly, he passed again. He is still full of puppy piss and vinegar, but we are working on it.






Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Beautiful!*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles and Zeno make a great team . He is coming along quite well ! He looks like an enthusiastic puppy . Nice job Charles and Zeno .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Zeno will do very well ..nice training at a young age..Best too you both this year*

*OM*


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Excellent! You guys make a great team. Congratulations.

Is there a Canine Good Citizens program in Canada? If so you guys should go for it. I have no doubt you could pass.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The two of you make a great team!!!! You both are full of piss and vinegar, but are serious when you need to be. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. The boy is coming along. I am thinking of using that tried and true trainer's aid ... the ball peen hammer ... :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everyone. The boy is coming along. I am thinking of using that tried and true trainer's aid ... the ball peen hammer ... :rofl:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


They will test your patience . I know .


----------

